# Union Pacific's Bailey Yard in NORTH PLATTE, Neb



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

I found a pictorial of the largest rail yard, Baileys Yard on the Cnet website, very interesting. Hope you like them. There is also an article about the yard as well on the site. 

http://news.cnet.com/2300-13576_3-10017682.html

Steve


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

They have a very nice visitor tower. Worth the visit.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Cody Park, on the north side of town has a RR museum. The gray Challenger is there, along with a DD36X , some baggage cars and a caboose. Old train depot with stuff inside it.


----------

